# salt buy in in md



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone interested in going in on a tractor trailer load of bagged salt? 

I am getting an order ready and thought I would see if anyone needed a discount....


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Maybe. lemme know what the cost winds up being.


----------



## Rcode72ho (Oct 23, 2008)

*sure*

What price? I could use 2 pallets.

Greg


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

depending on price, I might get 5 or 6 pallets.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

guys I am making an order for Blizzard wizard from international salt which will be 5.05 a bag delievered to my shop .

My order is going in on monday. they are 50lbs bags.

for those of you who don't know BW is a treated salt product similar to "magic". it keeps water wet below 0. I have not had any trouble with it in spreaders or with concrete.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

scratch my order. I think were paying just over 4 a bag. But thanks anyway.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

rob is that for treated salt? If so let me know where you are buying. This is the best price I have gotten this year. I am paying under 3 for strait rock salt.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm arranging for a rep from one or more places to come to the maryland meet.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

If anyone in MD is looking for some 50 lb bags e-mail me. I have 20 bags that I don't need and have to unload them asap do to needing the room. I know its not a lot, but ya never know when you'll need an extra bag or to.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll take 'em. I sent ya a PM.


----------

